# Some of my drawings... :)



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

Here are some of my drawings.... What do y'all think?


----------



## Peldor (Dec 14, 2004)

wow... you are really good at still life! Wish I had the talent in your little pinkey finger


----------



## Niki (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG! :shock:
These are awesome!
Do you just use pencil?

I love that frog, it looks almost as if it was alive. Wow, great work!

Oh hey, you should join Darfions art forum too.... http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=darfionart


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> OMG! :shock:
> These are awesome!
> Do you just use pencil?
> 
> ...


For all the pictures above I used pencil... I also paint some but I draw most of the time...

I had just finished the picture of the little boy last night. 
The eagle I drew when I was 10  notice the signature... how it looks like a little kid signed it...


----------



## Aga (Dec 14, 2004)

Yay!  :shock: Great work, I like the details of your drawings...  The last but one picture looks like photograph. Awesome!


----------



## Niki (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey by the way can I ask how do you make the hair so living?
It's my big problem. 

And you must have natural skill, if you have drawn that good already at the age of 10.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Hey by the way can I ask how do you make the hair so living?
> It's my big problem.
> 
> And you must have natural skill, if you have drawn that good already at the age of 10.


Niki, email me and we can chat about it.  ok?
Jesus_Leben@hotmail.com


----------



## mygrain (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow!! These are great LM!! Are you in art school? Lets see some of those paintings. 

BTW the portrait of the girl is awesome!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 14, 2004)

Holy Crap those are awesome!!!  So what does that make you about 16 now???  Better artwork than I see at the college I attend!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## Niki (Dec 14, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've send you mail.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Holy Crap those are awesome!!!  So what does that make you about 16 now???  Better artwork than I see at the college I attend!!!  Great job!!!



I'm 17, 
Mygrain, no, I'm not in art school... I just do it because some people said I could never draw.....  

Niki, I got your email and sent you a really long message... lol  I hope it helps some!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 14, 2004)

Here was my last painting I did.... it's approx. 4' x 3' large...
It will probably be my last painting I will ever do.... they take WAY too long to finish... This one took me 2 days!


----------



## Niki (Dec 14, 2004)

This looked like a photo to me first. :shock:
Wow, you are soooo good.  Awesome work again!

And I got your mail. Thanks for it, you made this girl happy.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 15, 2004)

Dude...I've spent over twenty years studing art and for someone who isn't formally trained...YOU ARE FREAKIN AMAZING!!!!!! I am completly blown away by your work!!! A true master! Bravo!!!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 15, 2004)

Wait!!!!! LM please DO NOT STOP PAINTING...for the love of art and the preservation of all that is beautiful PLEASE DO NOT STOP PAINTING...some artists spend decades trying to achive what you've been able to accomplish in justs a few years.  Paintings can take a long time to work on  so maybe you should find something to paint that is not so detailed. Work looser and faster and see what happens. Experiment and have fun. BUT whatever you do don't stop painting. You have a truly great gift and I'd hate to see it not used on canvas. Sorry, I'm a painter myself and I know it when I see someone who could do great things for the craft.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Wait!!!!! LM please DO NOT STOP PAINTING...for the love of art and the preservation of all that is beautiful PLEASE DO NOT STOP PAINTING...some artists spend decades trying to achive what you've been able to accomplish in justs a few years.  Paintings can take a long time to work on  so maybe you should find something to paint that is not so detailed. Work looser and faster and see what happens. Experiment and have fun. BUT whatever you do don't stop painting. You have a truly great gift and I'd hate to see it not used on canvas. Sorry, I'm a painter myself and I know it when I see someone who could do great things for the craft.



It's not me to "not work detailed" I'm either all or none...  I don't even really consider myself an "artist" because all I do is take a photograph I took and paint it or draw it...  That's all I do... it's not really on the creative side at all..


----------



## mygrain (Dec 15, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that's call realism. It's been and is still being done by millions of artists. If you can accomplish something so realistic from a photograph then it's art and yer an artist for damn sure.  Even masters like rembrant , di vinci, and monet used a grid system made of wood and string to map out their paintings. I know a local artist who sells tons of paintings that he does from photographs. He blows up a photo and hangs it on the wall in front of him and puts his canvas next to that and closes his left and right eyes back and forth often when he paints until his work is the same from both eyes. He has some of the most detailed work I have ever seen. Weird system but it's no different than what your doing. Please consider yerself an artist. I do.


----------



## Niki (Dec 15, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Please consider yerself an artist. I do.



Yea so do I. 

Well said mygrain. I agree with you, LM should keep painting, but only if he likes it. Anyway, my thoughts says you should keep it up. You are very good and shouldn't trow it away.   
And btw, 2 days too long for a work like that?  :shock: 
Hih, I don't think it is long at all and makes me wonder what you could do in 2 weeks.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> makes me wonder what you could do in 2 weeks.


If I spent that long on a picture I would ....... go crazy.......


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're very young, so maybe you will learn to give yourself time to grow.        Your work is fabulous - the first image I saw was of the frog, and your attention to detail is exquisite.   

Mygrain is right - you are definitely an artist.   Don't worry about trying to look at it too closely or muddle it up by someone else's definition.  Take it slow, do what feels right - just _don't _ever lay down your pencils and paints.     That would be a loss to the world and a waste of your gift.     

I'll look forward to seeing anything you decide to post.


----------



## Corry (Dec 19, 2004)

You were THAT good at 10!!!!!!  Holy Crap!  That's awesome!  Very good job!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2004)

Impressive. You make me feel guilty - I hardly do any painting or drawing any more. Just lazy I guess. :-(


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 7, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Impressive. You make me feel guilty - I hardly do any painting or drawing any more. Just lazy I guess. :-(


You should take a break shaving monkeys and paint them


----------



## mygrain (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has to shave'em before he eats them...kind of like eating oranges...gotta peel it before ya eat it.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 7, 2005)

Great Stuff!


----------



## scotlynnd (Jan 22, 2005)

.......


----------

